# New Warriors Unis?



## Basel

> The soaring white tower designed to be a signature for the East Bay hasn't even begun to rise from the waters off Yerba Buena Island. But the new span of the Bay Bridge already is becoming an icon.
> 
> An Oakland auto dealership recently began using an artist's rendering of the single-tower suspension span as part of its promotional efforts, putting an image of the bridge at twilight on the temporary paper license plates it slaps on five makes of new cars.
> 
> And the image could garner even more national and international exposure.
> 
> *The Golden State Warriors basketball team, often maligned for not identifying its hometown of Oakland in its name, is considering a new uniform design that would incorporate a sketch of the span, much like the classic "The City" uniforms with an image of the Golden Gate Bridge that the team sported as the San Francisco Warriors.*


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/09/23/MNVT132PRU.DTL&feed=rss.bayarea


----------



## Floods

I hope not. I really like their current scheme. Especially the orange uniforms.


----------



## gi0rdun

The best uniforms ever are the gold 'The City' ones.


----------



## Blue

gi0rdun said:


> The best uniforms ever are the gold 'The City' ones.


Truth.


----------



## thaKEAF

I think they could use a change especially going into the Ellis era.


----------



## Floods

gi0rdun said:


> The best uniforms ever are the gold 'The City' ones.


How can anyone stand those, seriously? They make my eyes hurt. Especially the blue ones.


----------

